# New Nest product - Nest Protect



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's their version of a smoke and carbon monoxide detector.

http://www.nest.com/smoke-co-alarm/life-with-nest-protect/

It ha a couple nice features. If you have a Nest thermostat, sensors in Protect will detect activity and assist in auto away. If it detects carbon monoxide, if the home has a oil or gas furnace, it will have the thermostat turn the furnace off. A wave will hush it if you get a little too much smoke when cooking, and it will warn you in advance of the alarm going off.

Not available yet, but will retail for $120, battery or hardwired.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NIce! I will be getting one for sure.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kinda pricey but I do like the integration.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I preordered two, may add a third later. Actually was $129, free shipping.

And the smoke detector is photoelectric, not ionization. Interconnect uses 802.15.4 (Zigbee) when there is no wifi. The thermostats also have the Zigbee hardware. Of course smartphone features etc won't work, but the devices will be able to talk to each other.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Shoot, i cant find many zigbee stuff in general. Want to read my smart meter with zigbee. Interesting that this new device has it in it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I love the fact the I dont have to use a rag anymore. seriously, why it took so long for someone to come out with a fix for this #firstworldproblem


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

We are supposed to change batteries on our smoke and carbon detectors yearly. Don't wait for the low battery.
Since people have not done this, some manufacturers have devices with 10 year batteries now. I think Kidde makes one. 

And if you need a few, $129 each vs $15 each at home depot is super duper expensive.

Most important, if any CO detector sounds an alarm, get outside immediately. Run. Call 911 from your cell outside. Don't go "well the furnace is off so I am OK now". Stoves, fireplaces, generators, cars in garages left running and other things generate CO. Most people don't know they can't smell it so they stay inside and get in trouble.

If this gets more people to put in fire and CO protection devices that's great but cost may scare many folks off.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Shoot, i cant find many zigbee stuff in general. Want to read my smart meter with zigbee. Interesting that this new device has it in it.


Zigbee is very confusing. There are 9 different "profiles". Further complicating the issue is that the smart meters use proprietary versions so that you can't read them. Each utility has their own proprietary protocol.

For home automation, z-wave guarantees interoperability. They don't allow proprietary versions. All the major Telco's (Verizon, AT&T) and security companies (Honeywell, ADT, alarm.com, DMP, DSC, Protection1, Devcon) adopted z-wave for home automation use.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

NR4P said:


> We are supposed to change batteries on our smoke and carbon detectors yearly. Don't wait for the low battery.
> Since people have not done this, some manufacturers have devices with 10 year batteries now. I think Kidde makes one.
> 
> And if you need a few, $129 each vs $15 each at home depot is super duper expensive.
> ...


A generator, at least the ones I know of, should never be used inside. But I do think there is a benefit. It would be nice to know there is a potential issue even when you aren't home, and at that point, the furnace is a prime suspect. The system turning off the furnace at that point prevents CO from building up even more.

I also would think that the majority of people know that it is odorless.

One other important item I saw today
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/08/this-is-what-happens-when-your-129-nest-protect-expires-after-7-years/


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Right generators should never be used inside. But what happens is that during power outages people use them too close to the house. In garages or on terraces or even on a porch right by the house. Or the neighbor is pressure cleaning and the wind is blowing into your home. The fumes slowly fill the house. Bottom line, if a detector goes off, get out. Then call FD. Let them come and give the all clear.

Regarding what the majority know or not know, what if 60% know and 40% don't know? Many people do not know that the deadly fumes are completely odorless. They have to told to leave the home and they refuse. Often times they state the detector is bad and plan to ignore it. This is from first hand info. Too many people have no idea.

And thanks for the link. Makes the cost point doesn't it? I thought the detector elements have 6 year life but that article said 7. Worthy of more research.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Zigbee is very confusing. There are 9 different "profiles". Further complicating the issue is that the smart meters use proprietary versions so that you can't read them. Each utility has their own proprietary protocol. 

For home automation, z-wave guarantees interoperability. They don't allow proprietary versions. All the major Telco's (Verizon, AT&T) and security companies (Honeywell, ADT, alarm.com, DMP, DSC, Protection1, Devcon) adopted z-wave for home automation use.
sce has a web page for you to register a zigbee device to read your meter. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

We have owned a Nest Thermostat for over year and have been incredibly pleased so I'm pretty sure that at least one of these will be sitting under the Christmas Tree this year.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I looked up a Kidde smoke/CO detector, and while it doesn't disable itself after 7 years, it chirps twice every 30 seconds. 

It sounds like we need some people to go through a refresher course on basic science and chemistry.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> sce has a web page for you to register a zigbee device to read your meter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Yes but it wont connect to any other zigbee devices. It's a standalone proprietary device. So if you get a Nest thermostat and light switches from amazon they won't function as a system.

Also where I live we can go online and just look at our usage so the utility doesn't charge or sell us anything.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Looks like there are people that think CO is heavier than air, and that a ceiling mounted detector is useless. So I guess there are likely more than I'd like to admit that don't know it is odorless.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes but it wont connect to any other zigbee devices. It's a standalone proprietary device. So if you get a Nest thermostat and light switches from amazon they won't function as a system.Also where I live we can go online and just look at our usage so the utility doesn't charge or sell us anything.


Yeah I can do that too but it won give me instant surge. Only the next day. Hard to pinpoint specific things and how they re affecting your power draw. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

NR4P said:


> If this gets more people to put in fire and CO protection devices that's great but cost may scare many folks off.


It is a little pricey but the units from Kiddie or First Alert don't have all those fancy features either and that is what the people are going for. People upgrade their cell phones every few years not for any other reason but for new features.


----------

